# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Fire Belly habitat

## firebellytoadsx4

I've had my frogs since about march/april 2010, and so far they are the coolest pets i've ever owned (and the only ones!) and i recently got them (4 of em) and was wondering if i could get some pointers. in the tank right now, i believe it is a 20 gallon tank, and i have about 2/3 of the place is water, and then i put a divider and made a land portion for feeding. i was wondering if my water is too deep, it sits at about 3 inches (see pictures). i guess what i want is suggestions for their habitat. and also on a side note, i've been reading about how they don't normally go under water, but mine dive down under some of the rocks, and sit there for a pretty long time. any ideas?

----------


## Jace

*I think your setup looks just fine.  Your water does not look too deep, and you have enough out of water areas that look easy for them to get onto.  The one toad I can see in the picture looks nicely chubby too!   I have 8 of these guys and they will frequently dive down and hide under the turtle docks I use in their setup for long periods of time.  Long after I would have turn blue, they seem fine.  These guys are tough, comical and frequently throw the rule book for normal behaviour out the window.  Have fun with them!*

*As a side note, could you please select a country to be displayed under your user name?  Thanks very much!*

----------


## firebellytoadsx4

cool that's what i was hoping to hear! and i am having a little trouble with one of the frogs, he's getting to be a little fatty, so I've cut down their feedings to 3 times a week instead of everyday. i'm also thinking about adding more plants for hiding spots

----------


## Jace

*FBTs would eat around the clock if you let them. I feed mine every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. It's also easy to keep track of supplements this way: Monday and Wednesday=calcium days; Friday=vitamin day. I think adding more plants to your enclosure will only add to it. Please post pictures if you do!* 

*Hey does your little glutton toad look like this one? This is one of my females...and she is very popular with the boys!*

----------


## firebellytoadsx4

looks kind of like that, but a little fatter, and i also haven't found out if i have any females yet. ill have to get em out and look closer at them

----------


## Jace

*I have 4 males, 3 females and 1 unknown.  I am hoping for another female, but so far, it hasn't revealed which one it is yet.  I usually have more males than females, and since I like their calls, I don't mind.*

----------


## firebellied zach

Nice!! I wish I could do a glass divider like that.

----------


## ArtloverHannah

Why can't you?

----------

